

3D Robotics launches $729 fully assembled, drone - emilepetrone
http://blog.3dr.cc/post/58721716754/as-some-of-you-may-have-noticed-at-the-recent-susb

======
rosenjon
This looks awesome. I want one.

How far can it fly on the battery it ships with?

